# Will honey jars break if it gets cold enough?



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Just wondering about that last case out in the garage.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nope. Won't. Supposed to be below zero here tonight and I am not worried at all. Honey doesn't freeze like water. Not enuf water in it.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Will allowing your honey to drop to zero cause it to turn to sugar faster / slower?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

they will not break unless you drop them on concrete.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

New Ky Beekeeper said:


> Will allowing your honey to drop to zero cause it to turn to sugar faster / slower?


No, not faster. Yes, slower. But it still will.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks - that's what I was hoping.


----------

